

Sony suffers yet another breach; Sony Music Brazil site hacked - Osiris
http://www.bgr.com/2011/06/06/sony-suffers-yet-another-breach-sony-music-brazil-site-hacked/

======
reemrevnivek
This was already presented yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2621844>

The previously discussed article is the source for this one.

Neither article adds much information to the title. This one adds that the
site was taken offline after being defaced for 12 hours, and that it's still
offline 36 hours later.

Edit: Today's Sony breach is "Lulzsec Leaks Source Code of Sony Computer
Entertainment Developer Network" here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624760>

